# K BOX colour change



## michael dos santos

So thought I would share a few pics of how I changed the colour of my K box


All stripped down


Primed and ready for painting 




Base coat on now time for clear coat


Now to bake then assemble 




There it is one of a kind k box

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

nice dude


----------



## stevie g

cool


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one.


----------



## Willyza

Very nice, Like the colour 
That white (primer)also looked good


----------



## Riaz

Nicely done!


----------



## michael dos santos

Shot guys... Probably gana tackle my M80 soon


----------



## Festival Panda

that i want to see!!!


----------



## Festival Panda

the silver gets so smudgy


----------



## kev mac

michael dos santos said:


> So thought I would share a few pics of how I changed the colour of my K box
> View attachment 27880
> 
> All stripped down
> View attachment 27877
> 
> Primed and ready for painting
> View attachment 27881
> 
> View attachment 27882
> 
> Base coat on now time for clear coat
> View attachment 27883
> 
> Now to bake then assemble
> View attachment 27811
> View attachment 27879
> View attachment 27884
> 
> There it is one of a kind k box


Looks great, did you have to resoldder? The k-box is my carry around, built well and I can't believe what they're going for now that the sub-box is out.Saw it for $15.00 on line! Might just get one to color.


----------



## michael dos santos

kev mac said:


> Looks great, did you have to resoldder? The k-box is my carry around, built well and I can't believe what they're going for now that the sub-box is out.Saw it for $15.00 on line! Might just get one to color.


Yeah there was a negative wire soldered to a screw at bottom on that silver part but I'm absolutely horrible at soldering so I jst put the wire around the screw andmade it tight


----------

